# DotA 2 Thread!



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 1, 2011)

Valve announced a tournament on DotA 2 that will be also be the first gameplay ever showed of the game. The tournament contains 16 of the best DotA teams that will race themselves to the biggest pricepool ever given in the history of gaming - the winner of the finale gets 1 million US dollars. You got that right. One. Million. US. Dollars.

The International - Dota 2 Championships

Thoughts?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 2, 2011)

I like the idea!
WCIII lives LOL
I love the game. will be fun to watch it!


----------



## dacimvrl (Aug 3, 2011)

Koreans should play some dota lol


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 3, 2011)

daemon barbeque said:


> I like the idea!
> WCIII lives LOL
> I love the game. will be fun to watch it!



DotA 2 will be a standalone game so... WCIII won't live for long. I don't mind though, Blizzard has enough money anyway.



dacimvrl said:


> Koreans should play some dota lol



I'm surpriced no Koreans are attending the tournament. There are 5 chinese teams though.


----------



## Mexi (Aug 3, 2011)

I think its stupid how Valve has trademarked the DOTA name. especially when it came about from the gaming/modding community, whereby no singular company can claim ownership of it. that said, I remember wasting away many hours playing dota in WCIII so its nice to see that the idea has longevity.


----------



## KingAenarion (Aug 3, 2011)

I used to play against some of the guys from GGnet... it was ridiculous how well they micromanaged in that game.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 3, 2011)

I love WC3, still regularly play it, but I blow at DotA, more of a TD guy.


----------



## lurgar (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm curious to see how this plays out. I've been with LoL for a year now and couldn't stand HoN (for the community) so i will be watching this closely.


----------



## Asrial (Aug 5, 2011)

I think I might be representative for the HoN-community on this board. XD

Anyway, HoN will most unlikely not survive the release of DotA 2, WHICH IS FINE! S2 released nearly all of their original heroes, and is now trying to squeeze every last penny out of the franchise before releasing the binaries for player-side servers.
LoL will, on the other hand, also suffer a major blow. Most of those I know that plays LoL came from DotA, and either didn't want to invest in HoN or quit after some time in protest of the direction HoN took, and is simply now waiting.

If Valve can implement all the things they've promised, in a better quality than HoN, then they will overrule the entire market. LoL is not quality when it comes to the engine and gameplay mechanics, while HoN was trying to shift the DotA meta too hard while being over-pretentious from release and onwards, which is sad.

DotA 2 will, if I understand correctly, be a mix between how detailed, hardcore and well-produced HoN was, with a slower pacing, more diverse hero-pool and professionalism from LoL. If that is true, where the hell do I pre-order?!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 8, 2011)

Asrial said:


> I think I might be representative for the HoN-community on this board. XD
> 
> Anyway, HoN will most unlikely not survive the release of DotA 2, WHICH IS FINE! S2 released nearly all of their original heroes, and is now trying to squeeze every last penny out of the franchise before releasing the binaries for player-side servers.
> LoL will, on the other hand, also suffer a major blow. Most of those I know that plays LoL came from DotA, and either didn't want to invest in HoN or quit after some time in protest of the direction HoN took, and is simply now waiting.
> ...



The only reason LoL survived so long in the first place til now is because it was 100% free. HoN is a significantly better game (i never played either alot, only got to like 1800 on HoN) but I even was a bigger fan of HoN than DOTA.

Its unfortunate that HoN will most likely die out solely due to the fact that "its not dota"... but I have my doubts that Dota 2 will actually live up to the hype. I guess we'll see when that comes.

I'll be interested to see if dota 2 will also be free like LoL/HoN is now, or if they will try to milk money out.. 

And the whole million dollar tournament thing is a load of bullshit, purely for publicity.. when an actual competitive game like SC2 only puts out tournaments in the range of $100,000... how can a game that no one outside valve has played be worth $1M and have worthwhile games? Its gona be a newb fest, with one team walking away with 1M? way to make a joke out of eSports.. It would be like if they held bum fights with UFC prize pool money, and we all saw how well Kimbo did against real competition.


----------



## Asrial (Aug 14, 2011)

NickCormier said:


> The only reason LoL survived so long in the first place til now is because it was 100% free. HoN is a significantly better game (i never played either alot, only got to like 1800 on HoN) but I even was a bigger fan of HoN than DOTA.
> 
> Its unfortunate that HoN will most likely die out solely due to the fact that "its not dota"... but I have my doubts that Dota 2 will actually live up to the hype. I guess we'll see when that comes.
> 
> ...



It is most likely to be the success it is hyped up to be.
Valve hired Icefrog and possibly spent a far higher production budget than Riot and S2 spent collectively, plus they most likely hired the top DotA scene to work secretly on the design of the game to make it as DotA as possible.
The million dollar contest is indeed a marketing stunt, that's obvious. But considering how hyped Dota 2 was even before it was announced, Valve just wants as much commercial exposure as possible, before releasing it, like they did with Portal 2 and the potato sack/cameo stunt, though this is albeit a bit more extreme.

Screenshots have been leaked posing Nevermore and Balanar, and yes, it is VERY high quality graphics.





The scenery and overall style got some BLC going on, with dashes of HoN and LoL color-scemes. I personally find it very pleasing, it's a happy medium between HoN and LoL.

And the tournament is in 3 days; let's see if it can keep the hype-standards up!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 15, 2011)

Official DotA 2 trailer:



My room is full of buckets and you can definitely tell what they're full of.


----------



## Asrial (Aug 16, 2011)

^Beer for me?

All seriousness, I am pleased.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 17, 2011)

Watched one game so far, looking pretty eh to be honest.. HoN graphics blow it out of the water (for 2 years older, thats not good).. Just looks like LoL basically. Big battles just blend in too much, cant see whats going on properly. Overly dark (this is a dota game, not D3) and the lag is pretty ridiculous.. No LAN? 

Hype doesnt look like it'll live up to the name unless they do some major reworking before release


----------



## Duelbart (Aug 17, 2011)

Fuck yes, the tournament is up. Anyone watching? 

So far the game looks decent. Style is a bit cartoony for my taste, but it's no LoL. I don't like the UI much though, it could be improved significantly.

Other then that, hyped to see how the games turn out! Go MYM


----------



## Asrial (Aug 17, 2011)

I STILL love the style, it just looks too good! Graphics are indeed better than what HoN has, and the aesthetics are much better.

Battles are nowhere near overtuned graphical. It's as overwhelming as HoN, just a matter of getting used to it.

I'm waiting for my beta key.


----------



## Duelbart (Aug 17, 2011)

I just hope those lags and crashes *on LAN* are just a mere accident, so to speak


----------



## Kr1zalid (Aug 18, 2011)

I just wanna drop my opinions here...

Just watched the match between EHOME and Ty.loo. Though the lag is ridiculous to me, although I watched it in SD, maybe my line is slow, but the whole graphics, interface, how they show the items, the score, the skills seemed good to me, I can't wait to try the beta!! Hope that the game plays like the original Dota in WCIII. 

For the pre-order part, Steam will release a beta version of the game soon. You may try to take part in the beta through the Dota2 website.

Watching the match between SGC and Virus now...

And I heard: STORM SPIRIT HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!!


----------



## Duelbart (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know why, but the more I watch it, the more I like the graphics.

Also, sooo looking forward to Na'vi vs M5. Too bad I won't be able to see it live probably 

I wonder how Valve is gonna go about choosing people for the beta, as I doubt they're just gonna do first come first serve. Anyone has any experience with their games and how they handle betas?


----------



## Asrial (Aug 18, 2011)

BIG NEWS INCOMING WITH A SCUD MISSILE



MyGaming.com said:


> As soon as the current $1million Gamescom Dota 2 tournament ends, Valve will launch an invitational closed beta for the game, before launching a public beta later on. Once the public beta has run its course we'll probably start worrying about how we'll monetise it, said Newell.


Dota 2 won?t make 2011 release

My bucket overflowed. Along with the reserve bucket.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 21, 2011)

NaVi won one million dollars by beating EHOME 3-1 in the finals.

They must be freaking happy now.


----------



## Asrial (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm sorry to necro, but...













































*EXCITE MUCH*


----------



## Aceshighhhh (Nov 5, 2011)

If only Valve would send me a beta invite


----------



## Asrial (Nov 8, 2011)

Taken from the playdota-forum, regarding servers:



BabyDicK said:


> Servers2,021
> Players222 / 48,442 (0.46%)
> Average0.11 / 23.97
> Loaded17s ago
> ...


That is quite crazy numbers. More players than servers? Whaddup rich-man server-plan?!


----------



## parvis (Nov 9, 2011)

ive been on the beta theres only like 500 people online at a given time


----------



## Asrial (Nov 10, 2011)

Wait...
You made that beta key song, and they actually rewarded you a key in return, correct?!


----------



## Asrial (Mar 17, 2012)

Okay, let's rev up this thread again!

With the latest addition of Shadow Demon to the hero roster, it's quite nice to see how the game is progressing. Also, most of the artificial lag has been removed. 
Also, I'm fresh on taking a game if anyone's interested.


----------



## Erazoender (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not a very good DoTA player so I usually get shit-stomped in game, but it's getting a little better. I come from LoL land, so DoTA feels a lot more clunky than League. Last hitting is a pain not because of the less damage you deal, but the attack animations for many heroes are absolutely horrible. Coupled with the low attack damage it makes it very unforgiving with those who can't pace themselves as well as seasoned players.

I also have played DoTA since the original and I still resent the gold penalty whenever you die. To me that makes no sense; buy having a penalty when dying that diminishes the victim's chance for the rest of the game, and when you die many times the amount that you lose doesn't diminish that much either. This makes it hard for a team that starts to lose to pick it up again, which was one thing I liked about League more than DoTA. That aside, I love everything else about DoTA, and I'm sure once I become a more capable player both of those issues would resolve themselves.

But yeah, lag.... it hasn't been resolved at all lol.


----------



## Erazoender (Mar 17, 2012)

Also anybody on League of Legends or DoTA 2 can add me....

Erazoender 

For both.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 17, 2012)

IMO, the last hitting mechanics are a little more unforgiving, but it just feels better. Some heroes like Drow or Necrolye got a ludicrous last hitting animation, but that's because they're so effing strong lategame and need something to balance it out.

The death penalty is a tough one to explain. One side is, is that by dying, you are unable to farm, get xp and be of overall help for a decent amount of time, which is punishment enough in itself. On the other hand though, if you don't lose anything but time, then people take death as a nuisance more than a bad move, heck, there's times in LoL where I see death as another teleport to grab my items.

And the optimization has been greatly improved indeed!


----------



## Erazoender (Mar 17, 2012)

I know what you mean and it is a penalty in that matter but a way to balance it out would be to lower the loss of gold every time you die more noticeably. More than one time I was sitting at 3100 for a Reaver, dying, getting back to 3100, dying again, and sitting at that edge for about 10 minutes before finally getting it. I think it's a bit stupid.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 18, 2012)

That's just life. I've been in that situation countless times too. A good way to avoid that is to use a flying courier.


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 12, 2012)

Just started playing it.


I'm still getting confused by the shop. Having played Dota for years, it confuses the hell out of me.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 13, 2012)

^It's way more intuitive than the regular dota shop! Also, you can search by the items names, plus the items resembles the originals okay well. You'll get used to it.


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone want an invite just PM me


----------



## fantom (Apr 19, 2012)

I just started playing this. After years of not playing anything similar (except WC3, which I stopped playing because heroes... haha), I'm pretty terrible. Anyone have good strategy sites and such? I found DOTA resources, but was more interested in "builds" (what order to level skills, and what items to buy). I just rely on not dying and playing carry/support classes right now.


----------



## Asrial (Apr 19, 2012)

Here ya go


----------



## TheBigGroove (Apr 19, 2012)

just got a key today...and I'm sitting at work...


----------

